# Lancer got 1st Place Overall in his NW1 trial!



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

AHH we had our nose work 1 trial on Saturday, and Lancer not only got the NW1 title, but placed 1st Overall out of 45 dogs trialing that day!!! I honestly wasn't aware Lancer was that fast!

He got ribbons for placing 1st in exteriors, 2nd in interiors, and 3rd in vehicles. I'm sad that interiors and containers weren't allowed to be video recorded, I guess since it's at a school's grounds. But I did compile a video of our 2 searches and his ribbons! I'm super proud of him!!

In other news, working line GSD puppy girl is coming in 2 weeks! Hopefully this is a good omen of more training and trialing success for my dogs here!






our ribbon loot! We placed top 3 in everything except containers, though Lancer was still pretty quick at 15 seconds. 

















2 images, because I took the pic before I realized we would be getting another ribbon for 1st Place Overall


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

:clap2::clap2::clap2: Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Great Job!


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow! Congrats!


----------

